# Αν είστε «περίεργοι» με τα εμβόλια



## nickel (Dec 23, 2020)

Διάβασα στο Facebook το παρακάτω κείμενο του κ. Αναστάση Περράκη, ο οποίος πληροφορούμαι ότι διδάσκει στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Ουτρέχτης.

Από το κοντρόλ με πληροφορούν πως τόσο η Ματθίλδη Μαγγίρα όσο και η Μαρία Σολωμού δεν θα κάνουν το εμβόλιο!​​Η Ματθίλδη δήλωσε «Δεν είμαι επιστήμονας αλλά αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει είναι ότι στα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια δεν ακούγονται όλες οι απόψεις» και πως «δεν θέλω να με κάνουν πειραματόζωο και να κάνω ένα εμβόλιο που δεν ξέρω τι συνέπειες θα έχει».​​Η Μαρία μιλά πιο διεξοδικά, και εξηγεί πως είναι πάρα πολύ αρνητική για χίλιους πεντακόσιους λόγους (που δεν θα τους πει) αλλά αν γίνει υποχρεωτικό για παιδιά, θα γίνει ανθρώπινη ασπίδα. Δηλώνει πολύ "περίεργη" με τα εμβόλια που την φοβίζουν είτε είναι για Covid είτε είναι για ιλαρά.​​Στην Ματθίλδη θα ήθελα να πω πως άποψη είναι αν προτιμάει κανείς τις μελαχρινές ή τις ξανθές, τους γραμμωμένους κοιλιακούς ή την κοιλίτσα, το Survivor ή το Master Chef. Σε αυτά τα θέματα έχουμε όλοι άποψη, και θα χαρώ να τα συζητήσουμε (όχι δεν μου αρέσουν οι μελαχρινές). Θα ήθελα να της πω όμως, μια και είμαι επιστήμονας με γνώσεις και εμπειρία στην δημιουργία νέων φαρμάκων, πως εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι έγιναν ήδη "πειραματόζωα" για χάρη της.​​Εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι δοκίμασαν το εμβόλιο για την ασφάλεια του και την αποτελεσματικότητα του, ακριβώς για να μπορεί να το κάνει χωρίς φόβο για παρενέργειες. Καταφέραμε να ελέγξουμε τα εμβόλια για την ασφάλεια και την αποτελεσματικότητα τους τόσο σύντομα, διότι υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά κρούσματα και τόσο πολλοί συμπολίτες που δέχθηκαν εθελοντικά να γίνουν "πειραματόζωα" για χάρη σας και για χάρη μου, κάποιοι από αυτούς φίλοι μου και φοιτητές μου. Και για αυτό ξέρουμε πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε το εμβόλιο χωρίς φόβο για παρενέργειες. ​​Στην Μαρία θα ήθελα να πω πως κι εγώ είμαι περίεργος με τα ασανσέρ που με φοβίζουν, αλλά επειδή δουλεύω στον 8ο, παίρνω το ασανσέρ, ειδικά από τότε που διάβασα πως ο Στιγκ Λάρσον που γλίτωσε από δύο απόπειρες δολοφονίας έπαθε ανακοπή όταν ανέβηκε με τις σκάλες στον 8ο. Επίσης θα ήθελα να της πω πως από την ιλαρά που φοβάται το εμβόλιο, πέθαιναν εφτά με οκτώ εκατομμύρια παιδιά κάθε χρόνο. Φέτος από τον κορονοϊό πέθαναν λιγότερο από δύο εκατομμύρια, κυρίως ηλικιωμένοι άνω των 75-80. Από την ιλαρά πέθαιναν εφτά με οκτώ εκατομμύρια παιδιά κάθε χρόνο! Εφτά με οκτώ εκατομμύρια παιδιά! Θα το ξαναγράψω: εφτά με οκτώ εκατομμύρια παιδιά κάθε χρόνο! Μετά το εμβόλιο οι θάνατοι αυτοί μειώθηκαν σε 1-2 χιλιάδες για χρόνια. Επειδή κάποιοι σαν την Μαρία άρχισαν να "φοβίζονται" με τα εμβόλια όμως, και να μην τα κάνουν στα παιδιά τους, πλέον πεθαίνουν από ιλαρά πάνω από εκατό χιλιάδες παιδιά κάθε χρόνο. Πάνω από εκατό χιλιάδες παιδιά κάθε χρόνο, Μαρία μου, επειδή είσαι και κάποιοι άλλοι είστε "περίεργοι". Κρίμα δεν είναι; Εκατό χιλιάδες παιδιά κάθε χρόνο από την ιλαρά. Πόσοι πια να πεθάνουν από τον κορονοϊό βρε Μαρία για να βάλεις στην άκρη την περιέργεια σου;​​Καλά Χριστούγεννα Μαρία, καλά Χριστούγεννα Ματθίλδη. Και για να τα κάνουμε όλοι μας με τους αγαπημένους μας, θα σας παρακαλούσα να εμβολιαστείτε, για να προφυλάξετε και τους αγαπημένους σας, αλλά και άγνωστους συμπολίτες σας.​



__ https://www.facebook.com/tassos.perrakis/posts/10222337798367617



​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 23, 2020)

Εξαιρετικό κείμενο, το αναδημοσίευσα κι εγώ στο φατσοβιβλίο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εξαιρετικό κείμενο, το αναδημοσίευσα κι εγώ στο φατσοβιβλίο.


Κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2020)

Εδώ το βρίσκετε αναβαθμισμένο με σωστούς συνδέσμους στις δηλώσεις των δύο κυριών.


----------



## Panagiotis G. Krimpas (Dec 26, 2020)

Πραγματικά εξαιρετικό κείμενο. Απορώ πώς είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν άτομα που να φοβούνται περισσότερο τις σπανιότατες μικροπαρενέργειες (όλων) των εμβολίων από τη σχεδόν βέβαιη ελεεινή κατάληξη που θα έχουν τη μία από τις πολλές φορές που θα κολλήσουν τον φονικό ιό... Γιατί, όπως έχει ήδη φανεί ξεκάθαρα, δεν αφήνει ανοσία στους περισσότερους, και είναι μάλλον βέβαιο ότι ακόμα και όσοι τον περάσουν χαλαρά τη πρώτη φορά, θα τους "περάσει" απέναντι τη δεύτερη, την τρίτη, την τέταρτη φορά. Όσο περισσότερο καιρό μένουν εκτεθειμένοι, τόσο αυξάνουν τον κίνδυνο. Αλλά έχουν μείνει ακόμα στη θεωρία της "ανο(η)σίας της αγέλης" -ή, καλύτερα, στην εσφαλμένη ερμηνεία αυτής της θεωρίας, διότι "ανοσία της αγέλης" υπάρχει μεν, αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτού του ιού δεν επιτυγχάνεται μέσω διαρκούς έκθεσης, αλλά με ανοσοποίηση της πλειοψηφίας του πληθυσμού μέσω εμβολιασμού.


----------



## SBE (Dec 26, 2020)

H κεντρική ιδέα είναι σωστή, αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει είναι ότι μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για τη φωνή του ελληναρά ξερόλα που αποκαλεί τις γυναίκες μαζικά "κουκλίτσες"- τί πρόβλημα έχει με τις μελαχρινές; Και τί θέση έχει αυτή η φράση σε αυτό που προσπαθεί να πει; Ας μίλαγε για μουσακά και παστίτσιο στο κάτω κάτω, που είναι ουδέτερα θέματα. Και πάω στοίχημα ότι ανήκει σε αυτούς που κοιτάζονται στον καθρέφτη και θαυμάζουν το πλακέ στομάχι τους.
Ναι, ξέρω, έχω ζήσει πολλά χρόνια στο εξωτερικό και έχω ξεχάσει πώς βλέπουν οι Έλληνες τις Ελληνίδες, αλλά κι αυτός στο εξωτερικό είναι, δεν έχει βρει τρόπο να εκφράζει τη σκέψη του και την αποδοκιμασία του καλύτερα;

Όσο για το ζήτημα του ιού, δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται να μην πιστεύουν ορισμένοι όλη την επιστημονική κοινότητα. Δηλαδή ο μισός πληθυσμός έχει συνεννοηθεί να πιάσει κορόιδο τον άλλο μισό; Με στόχο τί; Δυστυχώς έχω μια φίλη που πήγε να μου πει κάτι τέτοια και τη ρώτησα γιατί αφού πιστεύει ότι το εμβόλιο κάνει κακό δεν της φαίνεται περίεργο που ξεκινήσε ο εμβολιασμός από το νοσοκομειακό προσωπικό, δηλαδή θέλει το κράτος να σκοτώσει όλους τους γιατρούς και τις νοσοκόμες; Μου είπε μα μου ξου μου, ότι ας κάνουν ό,τι θελουν οι γιατροί, η ίδια δεν κάνει εμβόλιο. Αλλαξα θέμα γιατί θα άρχιζα να βρίζω σα λιμενεργάτης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2020)

Panagiotis G. Krimpas said:


> Απορώ πώς είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν άτομα που να φοβούνται περισσότερο τις σπανιότατες μικροπαρενέργειες (όλων) των εμβολίων από τη σχεδόν βέβαιη ελεεινή κατάληξη που θα έχουν τη μία από τις πολλές φορές που θα κολλήσουν τον φονικό ιό...



Γεια σου, Παναγιώτη, καλωσόρισες.

Όπως ξέρουμε, η άγνοια βρίσκεται πίσω από πολλές φοβίες. Το κακό εδώ είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει η επίγνωση της άγνοιας. Δεν υπάρχει καν το βασικό στήριγμα, που είναι η εμπιστοσύνη στους επαΐοντες, αυτή που καθοδηγεί τα περισσότερα βήματα στη ζωή μας. Για κάποιον λόγο θεωρείται εξυπνάδα, μαγκιά, να αμφισβητείς ή να δείχνεις επιφυλακτικότητα σε όλες τις κυβερνήσεις και όλους τους επιστήμονες του κόσμου, αλλά να δίνεις βάση στις αναλύσεις ενός τραγουδιστή, ας πούμε. Ως προς τα εμβόλια, για άτομα που εργάζονται στον τουρισμό ή καλλιτέχνες, άτομα δηλαδή που έπληξε η πανδημία πολύ περισσότερο από άλλους, μου είναι δύσκολο να αντιληφθώ πώς δεν βλέπουν ότι μόνο μέσα από τον εμβολιασμό θα έχουμε επιστροφή στην κανονικότητα, όπως λένε οι επαΐοντες, όπως διδάσκει η ιστορία. Θα έπρεπε να βγαίνουν και να ζητάνε να μπουν από τους πρώτους στην ουρά.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 27, 2020)

SBE said:


> H κεντρική ιδέα είναι σωστή, αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει είναι ότι μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για τη φωνή του ελληναρά ξερόλα που αποκαλεί τις γυναίκες μαζικά "κουκλίτσες"- τί πρόβλημα έχει με τις μελαχρινές; Και τί θέση έχει αυτή η φράση σε αυτό που προσπαθεί να πει; Ας μίλαγε για μουσακά και παστίτσιο στο κάτω κάτω, που είναι ουδέτερα θέματα. Και πάω στοίχημα ότι ανήκει σε αυτούς που κοιτάζονται στον καθρέφτη και θαυμάζουν το πλακέ στομάχι τους.
> Ναι, ξέρω, έχω ζήσει πολλά χρόνια στο εξωτερικό και έχω ξεχάσει πώς βλέπουν οι Έλληνες τις Ελληνίδες, αλλά κι αυτός στο εξωτερικό είναι, δεν έχει βρει τρόπο να εκφράζει τη σκέψη του και την αποδοκιμασία του καλύτερα;


Χμμμ... Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν το σκέφτηκα καν ότι μπορεί να φανεί προσβλητικό αυτό. Το εξέλαβα ως «η ασφάλεια των εμβολίων δεν είναι ζήτημα άποψης. Άμα θέλετε να συζητήσουμε για απόψεις, μπορούμε να πιάσουμε δημοφιλή θέματα όπως τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα ή το αντίθετο φύλο. Για να κάνω την αρχή, εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν οι μελαχρινές». Υποθέτω ότι κάνει λόγο για δύο μελαχρινές στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι διαφωνεί μαζί τους επειδή δεν είναι ο τύπος του.


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2020)

Δουξ, το διάβασα δυο τρεις φορές και εξακολουθώ να το βρίσκω όπως το χαρακτήρισα. Δεν είναι τόσο αθώο όσο το περιγράφεις και όχι, δεν λέει πουθενά ότι διαφωνεί μαζί τους γιατί είναι μελαχρινές, τους απευθύνει όμως το λόγο σα να είναι ανήλικες και συμπαθείς χαζούλες, κι αυτό είναι δείγμα σεξισμού. Ίσως κι ο ίδιος να μην καταλαβαίνει πού είναι το πρόβλημα, γιατί φυσικά θα απευθύνεται σε όλες τις γυναίκες έτσι, όχι μόνο σε αυτές τις δύο.
Έχω διαφωνήσει με πολύ κόσμο για το θέμα του κορονοϊού και της συνωμοσιολογίας και ναι, παραδέχομαι ότι από κάποιο σημείο και μετά άρχισα να τους προσβάλλω στα ίσα γιατί δεν αντεχόταν η κατάσταση άλλο. Αλλά ποτέ με τέτοιο ύφος και επιπλέον εμένα δεν με διαβάζει κανένας οπότε ό,τι και να λέω δεν το βλέπει κόσμος. Από την άλλη, έχω προσέξει ότι πολλοί Έλληνες από αυτούς που γράφουν και μιλάνε δημόσια σαν αυτόν απευθύνονται στις γυναίκες με μια υποτίθεται ευγένεια που στην ουσία είναι υποτίμηση.
Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά συνήθως αυτά τα πιάνω.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 31, 2020)

Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς· το προσέχω περισσότερο βλέποντας τον τόνο της ανάρτησης συνολικά, αντί να εστιάσω στα περί μελαχρινών. Μπορεί κι εγώ ν' απαντήσω σαρκαστικά σε ψεκασμένους, αλλά όχι προσβλητικά με τον συγκεκριμένο αυτό τρόπο.

(Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κανονικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μού χτυπούσε άσχημα η χρήση των μικρών ονομάτων —και νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει περισσότερο με γυναίκες, εκεί που κάποιος μπορεί να προσφωνούσε έναν άντρα λίγο πιο τυπικά— αλλά η γενικότερη τάση προς την έλλειψη επισημότητας στις συνομιλίες με κάνει πλέον να το προσπερνάω πολλές φορές. Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, αλλά νομίζω παίζει ρόλο.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς· το προσέχω περισσότερο βλέποντας τον τόνο της ανάρτησης συνολικά, αντί να εστιάσω στα περί μελαχρινών. Μπορεί κι εγώ ν' απαντήσω σαρκαστικά σε ψεκασμένους, αλλά όχι προσβλητικά με τον συγκεκριμένο αυτό τρόπο.
> 
> (Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κανονικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μού χτυπούσε άσχημα η χρήση των μικρών ονομάτων —και νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει περισσότερο με γυναίκες, εκεί που κάποιος μπορεί να προσφωνούσε έναν άντρα λίγο πιο τυπικά— αλλά η γενικότερη τάση προς την έλλειψη επισημότητας στις συνομιλίες με κάνει πλέον να το προσπερνάω πολλές φορές. Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, αλλά νομίζω παίζει ρόλο.)


Μπα, και στον πληθυντικό μπορεί να σου μιλήσει κανείς και να έχει το ίδιο ύφος. εμένα π.χ περσι μου ειπε κάποιος σε ΜΚΔ με άψογο πληθυντικο κάτι το οποίο δεν θυμαμαι κατά λέξη, αλλά ήταν περίπου: εγώ ξέρω καλύτερα από σένα τί θέλεις να πεις και δεν είναι αυτό που λες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2021)

Νομίζω ότι, αν μπλέξουμε το κουβάρι της συζήτησης για τα εμβόλια με το κουβάρι μιας συζήτησης για τους περίεργους τρόπους που εκφράζονται οι άνθρωποι στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, θα μας προκύψει ένα μπουρδούκλωμα που τίποτα δεν θα μπορεί να ξεμπουρδουκλώσει. Θα είναι απλώς ένα άχρηστο έργο τέχνης — ή κακοτεχνίας. Γι' αυτό, ας σταματήσουμε εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2021)

Mα ήδη είχε σταματήσει η συζήτηση αυτή. Επομένως βιάστηκες να παρέμβεις.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2021)

SBE said:


> Επομένως βιάστηκες να παρέμβεις.


Βλέπεις όμως με πόσο τακτ και πόση εικαστικότητα το έκανα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2021)

Συγκλονιστικό! Τι μαθαίνει κανείς...


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2021)




----------

